# another carb question



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

bout to start on my 67 lemans project and i need a new carb. i was thinking about the holley 670 of the eddy 650, any opinions? its a 400 bored .30 edelbrock performer intake, harland sharp rocker rollers in ported 4x heads (i think 4x, may be 6x) and a bandit cam. i plan to drive it on a regular basis, and dont plan on draggin hardly at all. any help?


----------



## GTO'n'TRANSAM (Nov 13, 2008)

I also have a 67 LeMans with a 400. It also has a Edelbrock Performer intake... Weird. But I'm puttin my Holley 670 Street Avenger on this week hopefully. Mine is gonna be a daily driver without any need for drag racing...except the necessary stoplight strip! I'll let you know how it works for me after I find out.

Nice car 
Bryce


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

I started a similar thread a couple of days ago, and the verdict was overwhelmingly in favor of the Edelbrock carb.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

thats whats confusing me, online people seem to favor the edelbrock, but my local mechanic buddies favor the holley, im not sure if its nit picky things or what. i would like to know what the major downfall of each is, if their is any major issues.


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

GTO'n'TRANSAM said:


> I also have a 67 LeMans with a 400. It also has a Edelbrock Performer intake... Weird. But I'm puttin my Holley 670 Street Avenger on this week hopefully. Mine is gonna be a daily driver without any need for drag racing...except the necessary stoplight strip! I'll let you know how it works for me after I find out.
> 
> Nice car
> Bryce


please let me know how it works out for you. i would love some first hand experiance on this. i just want a good carb for the same style of driving that you plan on doing


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

Petey D said:


> I started a similar thread a couple of days ago, and the verdict was overwhelmingly in favor of the Edelbrock carb.


any way you could send me the link? i tried the search before i posted this one, but could'nt find it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Just what I've observed...
Holleys have the fuel metering blocks which tend to warp and not seal good causing fuel leaks and making rebuilding a bit more difficult, along with blow-out valves under them which tend to need replacing from time to time. They are hard to adjust. Edelbrock carbs have no gaskets below the fuel level, so no leaks. They are also easy to adjust with replaceable metering rods and springs that can be replaced on the car in very little time. The edurashine units look almost like chrome and require no maintenance to keep them looking that way.


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/carb-swap-20047/

Here ya go.


----------



## GTO'n'TRANSAM (Nov 13, 2008)

busaben said:


> please let me know how it works out for you. i would love some first hand experiance on this. i just want a good carb for the same style of driving that you plan on doing


I will. I havent gotten it out of the shop yet. Plus its been rainin down here so not good weather for testing my new power!


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

keep in mind if you had a q-jet on thare from the factory that most 2-jets are 750 cfm and some cas had the big q-jets that were 800 cfm so you downsizeing on your ca but betwin a holly and edelbrock i would choose a edelbrock, what can i say i like stuff made in the usa on my old car and idk if holly is or not but i know edelbrocks are


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Holley is an American Company. I prefer the performance of Holley over Edelbrock. Edelbrocks get 3% better gas mileage than Holley. On my 70 Lemans w/stock 400 my out of the box Holley 750 knocked down a whopping 10 MPG and doesn't smell gassy, pretty pathetic. Dual line Holleys look sportier than Edelbrock and quadrajets.


----------

